# Saltery Cove, Kodiak Alaska



## Rod Hawg

Me and pops along w/ some of our really good friends headed up to Saltery Cove lodge. Sits on Ugak bay on Kodiak Island. We got there the first day and I got my limit on Sockeye's. Every trip for me I ended up w/ my limit. Halibut were up and down. Ended up w/ two fifty's and one 60 that I caught. All good eaters. Salmon were hitting on Clousers and some type of simple tie w/ green flashabou. Both worked well. Halibut on some days would hit on dead Salmon and herring and other days all they were hitting on were 24oz. Jigs w/ a glow in the dark twister tail. BTW. Bears weren't a problem. Saw a lot but didn't have any trouble. I would highly recommend Saltery Cove Lodge for heading up. Ken is a great host and works hard to put you on fish. And the accomodations and food are great. Best fishing accomodations I've ever been at. Anyway. Here are some pics and the link to his site.



http://www.salterycovelodge.com/




http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/Kodiak_111.jpg 2 good eaters

 60lbr.

 60lbr.

 The days catch of Reds

 Dad's 50lbr.

 The days limit

 Trout7's big Sockeye on the Fly Rod

 My first day limit

 Big Dolly Varden

 Nice Sockeye


----------



## capt S

Nice! God I love Alaska, if I ever go back,I am not coming back!!:B


----------



## bkr43050

Great report and great pictures!

I have never made a trip such as this one so one question that comes to mind is what do you do with all the fish? I assume you bring some back but what is the limit on the amount you can transport back. I know many regulations state that you can only have a daily limit in possession. I would assume on a trip like yours that you would go well over that limit. I am just curious.


----------



## Rod Hawg

You were allowed 5 Sockeye a day. And 2 Halibuts a days. Pops and I brought back 100lbs. of Sockeye and Halibut.


----------



## bkr43050

So you could accumulate your catch limits and essentially bring back a week's worth of fish if you wanted to?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

Looks like it was worth the trip. Nice catch.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i am just slightly jealous


----------



## walleyeQueen

Awesome!!!! were sooooo excited to go here next June 2012!!! My fiance and I are heading there for a week then off to Homer for another 10 days or so to get married and do LOTS of fishing!!! So glad to hear your report about Saltery Cove!!! Ken is great and we can't wait to meet him and his wife! Did you guys stay in the lodge or one of the cabins? Did you do any sight seeing while there? Once again nice job on your catches and glad your trip was awesome!!! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

We had 10 guys. Each guys limit was vaccuum packed and frozen in the freezer. When we left we equally boxed up our catches and weighed em. They averaged 50lbs per box. And Walleye Queen. The only site seeing we did was of fish, bears, and mountains. We had a big group. So 5 of us stayed in the lodge and the other 5 split up among the cabins.


----------



## triton175

Thanks for the post and the pics. Brings back some great memories. We stayed at Little Eagle Lodge on the other side of Ugak Bay. They're no longer in business, but if we go back we'll have to check out Saltery Cove.
Did you stay over night in Kodiak city? The stuffed brown bear in the lobby of the Best Western Kodiak Inn is just amazing.
Did you do any ocean fishing for salmon, or were they all in the rivers?


----------



## killingtime

i have been to alaska twice in the lasy 5 years and i am planning my third when my little boy gets old enough to enjoy the fishing. i do not care much for salmon even though we caught alot we threw them back but on the other hand halibut is where its at. we have 2 packs left in the freezer and it will be a sad day when there gone.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks guys for the nice comments. We stayed overnight in Kodiak. Saw a Deadliest Catch Crabber at the airport. We actually stayed in the Comfort inn. We didn't do any Salmon fishing in the ocean. Just in the river. We did see a lot of Sockeye commercial nets in the ocean and we saw a few schools of Sockeye jumpin while Halibut fishing. Ken at Saltery however does do Salmon charters for Kings sometimes in the ocean. The bag limit varies from 5 Sockeye-10 debating on the amount of fish in the river. There were a lot in the river but the limit was at 5 a day. Still 25 fish for the week.


----------



## ErieRider

which crabber did you meet??


----------



## heidlers

I_Shock_Em said:


> i am just slightly jealous


A little jealous would be a GROSS understatement! That looks like a trip of a lifetime!! Terrific you got to spend that time with your Dad. My son looks roughly your age (16), and we do "man trips" annually to a destination of his choice, but have not hit AK yet. He typically aims south...something about sand and palm trees??  ...always GREAT memories.

Great fish and thx for the helpful info!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

I don't take it for granted fishing with pops. We both love it and are truly blessed to travel all over the world to fish. We didn't meet him. We just saw him as we walked by. Mike Fourtner of the Time Bandit. He was sitting there. Looked familiar. Then saw his jacket. F/V Time Bandit


----------

